# Beans - Benugos coffee?



## Sunnyv5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi all

I have just joined this forum so hello to everyone 

I recently purchased a SAGE Barista express machine. It's my first coffee machine and I am excited to use it. Fortunately Currys eBay had a deal on and so it cost me about £460

I am not a coffee expert but I wanted to have a machine just to add a bit of fun to the process.

can you help me find coffee beans please that I can use with the machine?

i usually drink a flat white or a mocha from Benugos as I prefer the taste to Starbucks, Costa, other chains etc

What beans do you recommend I try that could be similar taste to Benugos? I can't seem to find a way to buy their beans, but any suggestions that work with my Sage machine would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello and welcome. I'm pretty new hear myself and thus, not an expert.

Here's some info on the beans you like: https://www.benugo.com/about/catering-w/coffee

So a blend of Brazillian, c. America and Vietnam. The fact that is even has 10% Robusta in it tells me you're going to want something full bodied. Considering you like milk drinks I'd also suggest a dark roast espresso style. Brazillian often lends to fuller body so I'd look at dark roast expresso blends consisting of beans from the Americas.

I drink pourovers so not the best person to recommend a particular bean. However it just so happens that one of the main advertisers and contributors on here @Black Cat Coffee has an espresso blend of Brazillian, Central American and Indonesian! Whadayaknow.

I'm sure he wouldn't mind me linking this: https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-blends/products/example

don't forget to use discount code: *CFUK15 *for 15% off.

Good Luck.


----------



## Sunnyv5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you!

I have ordered the signature blend from the link you shared. Thanks for the discount code too!

I don't know much about coffee but just reading your post has taught me so much already


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Sunnyv5 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have ordered the signature blend from the link you shared. Thanks for the discount code too!
> 
> I don't know much about coffee but just reading your post has taught me so much already


 My pleasure. When you get into coffee at this level, one of the cool things is that what you think you like now may not be what you like best in end. When you're getting started it's always wise to sign up to a subscription to sample different types of coffee. The best in your situation would be ones that cater for specific styles of drinking i.e. espresso through milk and in order to get the variety, one that uses different roasters.

So that may be worth a look. There's loads out there. I know Dog and Hat's subscription is very popular here, as are many others.

There will be lots of people here that can teach you more than I can! Someone recently referred me to the thread 'What;s in your cup this morning'. This is one to keep an eye on as there's a lot of recommendations from seasoned members. Look for people describing them in drinks similar to what you do.


----------

